# Bill Brown's work on "Lineage II" game



## SBK (Mar 11, 2018)

Hey guys, anyone know Bill Brown?

As I have grown up with the game Lineage II, I have loved it so much plus the music, it is really wonderful for me!

Would like to share this and hear your opinion

Some few music from the game:
http://billbrownmusic.com/music_adventure.php#lineage


Love to hear your thoughts!
Need flash player plugin to play


----------



## oxo (Mar 11, 2018)

i love all his music for years! on soundcloud you can hear hundreds of pieces of all his soundtracks. all great work.

fun fact: hardly anyone knows that he is the creator of the famous ms-windows start up and shut down sounds


----------



## SBK (Mar 11, 2018)

oxo said:


> i love all his music for years! on soundcloud you can hear hundreds of pieces of all his soundtracks. all great work.
> 
> fun fact: hardly anyone knows that he is the creator of the famous ms-windows start up and shut down sounds


WOW!!!!!!! the classic "tintentotan".... ? :D


----------



## oxo (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## SBK (Mar 11, 2018)

just WOW!


----------

